# What type of Bacopa is this?



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

*What type of Bacopa is this? New plants collected!*

I collected those plants in a river, where there were many plants:
Bacopa:



























Ceratopteris cornuta?









And this?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st one looks like it might be _B. lanigera_ or _B. salzmanii_ or even _B. serpyllifolia_. But again, as with other thread, close photos of flowers and so on would help. It's tough to do this kind of thing from a distance with wild plants that could be so many things. Easier here than with Eriocaulaceae, at least.

Last one even tougher to tell from photo.

What part of Brazil?


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Cavan, this Bacopa intrigues me. She is acquiring a very attractive reddish color, I believe it's because of the leaves that staying nearby of lighting. 
It seems that this characteristic of color is typical of Bacopa salzmanii, really I suppose is she same. For now I have no photos of flowers, but I have some seedlings of plants in emersion. When the flowers come out, I'll take photos to identify the species with absolute certainty.

The last plant is interesting, I am with doubts whether it can be a Rotala or even some kind of Lindernia. Just know that the leaves are very small and in my aquarium is already launching many aerial roots.

The part of Brazil where the plants were collected is in town called Jales, is in the state of São Paulo.

I made a video showing the aquarium, and in a few minutes focused on Bacopa, but the video quality is low because I recorded with a cell:


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I realized that the Bacopa are reddening increasingly that spend their days!!
To see the evolution since when I introduce in the aquarium, this picture was taken the same day as I collected, day 05/23/2016:









I noticed that the tips turned red over time wherein they grew and came closer to the surface, I took a picture for later be compared, and certainly was a great help! Day 05/31/2016:









And these here are today, 06/03/2016:


----------



## dean220967 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: What type of Bacopa is this? New plants collected!*

Nice plants 
So
Lucky to go and collect plants 
I'm so jealous

Regards
Dean


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: What type of Bacopa is this? New plants collected!*



dean220967 said:


> Nice plants
> So Lucky to go and collect plants
> I'm so jealous


Your ID doesn't show your location, but FYI, many aquatic and semi-aquatic plants found throughout the world can be used in an aquarium. After all, *none* of them evolved in an aquarium...


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Is true Dean, really are precious plants even!
I was lucky to collect them, never imagined I could find them in the wild, I'm quite happy to find them in a river that I know very well!

Chris Noto, Brazil has many aquatic plants scattered in rivers and swamps that develop very well in aquariums, and fortunately the Bacopa is among those plants that is evolving every day every time more! They release many roots, and the stem is getting stronger and adapted to the middle submerged! Is responding very well with the nutrients offered (co2 and fertile substrate).


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a huge surprise! She flourished!!

















What do you say? Really _Bacopa salzmanii_?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I will look into it. I don't know for sure now. Specimen in hand is best but I can try.


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

I would of pass here just to show how this plant is beautiful! See how she grew very well in my aquarium

























It really is amazing to find these plants in nature!


----------

